# Pic off of Cuddeback Site



## Todd E (Dec 16, 2006)

Not my photo.

Pretty cool, that's why I posted it here. First post to derail thread to a bait issue, gets it deleted...................don't go there.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 16, 2006)

Awesome pic - as for bait - I never bought into that thread. Nature happens with or with out it. What kind of duck is that?


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 16, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> What kind of duck is that?



Not sure about the one flying - But, I think the one under that bobcat is a Dead Duck


----------



## Todd E (Dec 16, 2006)

Wood Ducks

Cat has caught the drake. May be same bobcat that got the deer.............


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 16, 2006)

HuntinTom said:


> Not sure about the one flying - But, I think the one under that bobcat is a Dead Duck


 
 No question about that. Mr. Bobcat had him a fine duck supper.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2006)

very fine pic


----------



## JawjaDawg (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet Pic! Anymore from that series on the cam or was the delay pretty long?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats why we need trapping....


----------

